# Badminton



## Samipe

Not an action shot, but just something I took for fun. 
Edited it a bit in photoshop. What do you like?


----------



## bigtwinky

Nice composition and use of depth of field.
the one thing that really irks me is how bright and blown out the upper right hand side is.  It really distracts the eye and almost makes me feel like i am looking directly into a light


----------



## Samipe

Thanks! 
Yeah you are right, the cork is kinda bright. Tuned the levels up a bit, I thought of a "peaceful" pic with not too much contrast. Maybe it's a bit off though. Could be that I always use my laptop screen on lowest brightness.
By the way, the photo was taken with no flash!


----------



## TheCoolerKing

Ya the DOF is nice but nothing is in focus.

I looked closely and even the tip of the shuttle cock (hehehehehehe) is blurred.


----------



## SrBiscuit

TheCoolerKing said:


> Ya the DOF is nice but nothing is in focus.
> 
> I looked closely and even the tip of the shuttle cock (hehehehehehe) is blurred.


 
+1 

i noticed that as well.
whole thing is soft.


----------

